# 2007 911 Turbo vs. TT RS vs. C63



## DJTalbotron (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm at a crossroads everyone.

CPO 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo - 35k miles - 6 speed.
2013 Audi TT RS
2013 Mercede C63 Sedan with P31 pack. 

I live in Boulder, CO so there's some snow. Keeping my 2005 Subaru WRX STi though so I could drive that in snow if I went with the C63, or even with the others if I want to spare them from the snow.

Obviously it's my choice based on my personal preferences and passions, but I would love to hear what others think. Thanks.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

As much as I like my TT RS I would go with the Turbo. Have you test driven all of them?


----------



## DJTalbotron (Sep 13, 2012)

I drove the TT RS a week ago, and the C63 about a month ago. I haven't driven a 2007 911 Turbo. Only a 2009 911 S, and a 2005 911 Turbo. The particular Turbo I have my eye on is in northern california.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

DJTalbotron said:


> I drove the TT RS a week ago, and the C63 about a month ago. I haven't driven a 2007 911 Turbo. Only a 2009 911 S, and a 2005 911 Turbo. The particular Turbo I have my eye on is in northern california.


I drove a 2007 Porsche Carrera S and it put a huge grin on my face but I decided to go for the RS since it's faster and I already had a deposit on it. I don't really think the comparison is fair since I consider the Turbo in another league, BUT if we're comparing the two, the only way the RS is at all superior to the Turbo is in its exclusivity factor. The RS will definitely get you more attention. Is that important for you (be honest, no shame in wanting attention)?

If not then the better performer and more practical choice is the used Turbo. Although I feel my car won't take as big a depreciation hit as most cars since it is exclusive, the Turbo has already eaten its big depreciation hit. If you decide to sell it in 2-3 years you won't lose much on it.


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

I was in the same boat as you. I also have a 2005 STi (and '07 Z06) and was looking at an '07 911 turbo or TT RS. I enjoyed driving the 911, but it just didn't give me that "buy me" feeling. When I drove the TT RS, I fell in love with it so that's what I bought. I prefer the TT RS styling also. Ultimately, I couldn't justify spending $70K for a 5 year old car with no luggage capacity. The 911 is faster, but since I don't track my cars anymore, the TT RS is fast enough for the street. Plus I can always get an APR tune to pick up some cheap HP. I haven't driven a C63, so can't comment on that. I recommend driving 'em all and see what your heart says. To me, it's more about how much you enjoy driving the car than the performance numbers. My Z06 is way faster than my TT RS but I prefer driving the TT RS. You might also want to consider a GT-R if you don't mind the stiff ride. I test drove a new STi hatchback as well, but it was too similar to my '05 STi - I wanted something more upscale.

Randy


----------



## DJTalbotron (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome feedback Randy. 

Good to hear from someone that was in the same position. I don't think I can go wrong with the TT RS either. 

I just need to decide if personally, the 911 turbo will make me happier. Thanks man.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

A C63 is a different beast and, IMHO, if you're considering a TT RS and a 911 then in the end the C63 will let you down eventually. Sure it's got grunt and a good sound, but in the end it's just a C-class Merc. I haven't driven a C63 but I have driven a C class, and I went through the same thing a number of years ago with an M3. It was a great car but in the end it wasn't something that kept me excited, wanting to look back at it while walking away. I sold it after about 2 years and never regretted it. Best of luck; aren't we lucky we're able to make decisions like this?!


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Funny I debated similar cars, but I was looking at a 2009 or newer C4S, not the Turbo. Not sure how the Mercedes got in the equation, it is a totally different car. Anyway I was stuck between the C4S and TT-RS, I actually ended up keeping my regular TT and buying a New Truck. Very difficult decision for sure. Mine was going to be a Daily Driver, I have a Shelby Mustang that is my Toy and I have no plans to get rid of it.

Can you really make a wrong choice???


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

NamJa said:


> A C63 is a different beast and, IMHO, if you're considering a TT RS and a 911 then in the end the C63 will let you down eventually. Sure it's got grunt and a good sound, but in the end it's just a C-class Merc. I haven't driven a C63 but I have driven a C class, and I went through the same thing a number of years ago with an M3. It was a great car but in the end it wasn't something that kept me excited, wanting to look back at it while walking away. I sold it after about 2 years and never regretted it. Best of luck; aren't we lucky we're able to make decisions like this?!


Agreed scratch the C-Class, if you are going RWD Toy the Shelby GT500 smokes it all day long, maybe I am biased, but that is my 2 cents.


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

A few years I went to the local MB dealer to test drive a C63. They happened to have just taken a trade on a low mile 997T so I got to test drive them back to back. The C63 was the car that put a huge grin on my face. It was just more raw and fun, sounded amazing, and you could do burnouts and power slides on demand. I placed my order for a C63 that day and never regretted the choice.

Downside to the C63 is the tranny which takes forever to shift in manual mode. And it eats rear tires every 5k miles or so if you drive aggressively.

TTRS is a great compromise between the two, with attributes of both yet unique in it's own way. TTRS looks and sounds great, is rare, and has a manual tranny so it gets my vote.


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I test drove C63, M3, and TTRS. Turbo was out of my price range. Agree with dbturbo2's summation of the C63; great car. But it also gulps gas and would cost a lot more to mod. Went with TTRS and I'm very happy. If i had an organ to sell I probably would choose the Turbo or GT3, although i haven't driven either.


----------



## DJTalbotron (Sep 13, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on the 2007 911 Turbo. I pick it up next Saturday. I'll post pictures. Thanks all.


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats! Looking forward to the pics and your impressions.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

DJTalbotron said:


> Pulled the trigger on the 2007 911 Turbo. I pick it up next Saturday. I'll post pictures. Thanks all.


Congrats man, I think you made the right choice.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

DJTalbotron said:


> Pulled the trigger on the 2007 911 Turbo. I pick it up next Saturday. I'll post pictures. Thanks all.


Congratulations and there had BETTER be pictures! Enjoy....


----------



## DJTalbotron (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys. As promised, pictures. I bought it in Austin Texas on Saturday, and drove it back to Boulder.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Beautiful, beautiful car. Awesome "German Engineering"! 

So, no summary of your driving impressions and hijinx while returning to CO? 

Congrats


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Love it, sick car man. Congratulations!


----------



## DJTalbotron (Sep 13, 2012)

940 miles over two days. Amazing torque. Without cruise control it is incredibly easy to miss the speed limit by 15 mph. Super solid. No squeaks. Great sound system. AC was ice cold. 3 gear is amazing. Second gear is scary fast. 

Couple blasts up to high speed. Unbelievably stable at any speed I could get to, especially with the sport button pressed and the shocks firmed up. 

Averaged 22.6 mpg, and 67mph over the trip. 

It still doesn't feel real. I own my dream car.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Awesome. I guess I'll keep dreaming too!


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Lovely - congrats!


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats, awesome car. What options does it have?


----------



## DJTalbotron (Sep 13, 2012)

Pretty much everything except for Carbon Ceramic Brakes. Nav. Adaptive Sport Seats. Sport Chrono package.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome! I hope you have a great time with it.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats on the Porsche!! Ya, I struggled with the same thing although I didn't want to get a used Porsche nor pay >100K for a new one! I'm very, very happy with the TTRS...and maybe a Porsche a little later in life...say GT3 type!!!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

On my way home from cycling yesterday, I pulled into one of the local Porsche dealers to see what was on their lot. 2009 Turbo for $95K, 2010 GT3 for $104K, several 997 version 911's ranging from $50's-$70's. 
I had a 2006 Cayman S for around 3 years and absolutely loved it, probably the only car I've ever had that I kind of regret selling. Unfortunately, I have a wandering eye for all things automotive so I could definitely see myself having another one in the future. Great engineering in Porsches, IMO much more pragmatic that you see in the more exotic Italians, etc. 
Each generation of the 911 has been faster, lighter, and more efficient than the one before it. The new Boxster is continuing that tradition, it is absolutely beautiful and getting raves from all reviews. Can't wait to see the new Cayman later in MY 2013.


----------

